# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Mai Châu - Mộc Châu

## luongle.bgvn

*Tour du lịch Mai Châu - Mộc Châu*
*(Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, khởi hành bằng ôtô)*

_Cao nguyên Mộc Châu nằm cách Hà Nội chừng 200km về phía Tây bắc, là huyện đầu của tỉnh Sơn La trên quốc lộ 6. Với độ cao hơn 1.050 mét so với mặt nước biển, đây là nơi có điều kiện khí hậu rất thoáng đãng và trong lành, phù hợp với những cuộc nghỉ dưỡng và picnic.Mộc Châu là thảo nguyên có cánh đồng cỏ rộng lớn và xinh đẹp nhất ở miền núi phía bắc. Tất cả sẽ đem lại cho bạn những giây phút êm ả, thanh bình và rất khó lãng quên._
*Ngày 01: HÀ NỘI - HOÀ BÌNH - MAI CHÂU  (Ăn: trưa, tối)*
06h00: Xe ôtô và HDV của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới -* *New Starlight Travel*  đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Mai Châu.
Đoàn đến Mai Châu, nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại nhà sàn Bản Lác - Mai Châu - giao lưu với đồng bào dân tộc Thái Trắng.
Chiều: Quý khách đi thăm quan Hang Triều - hang động có nhiều nhũ đá đẹp lấp lánh huyền bí - món quà vô giá mà thiên nhiên đã ban tặng.
Ăn tối tại Bản Lác - Mai Châu, thưởng thức nhiều món ăn dân tộc đặc sắc. Buổi tối có giao lưu văn nghệ cùng đồng bào dân tộc, đốt lửa, nhảy sạp.
Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại nhà sàn Bản Lác.
*Ngày 02: MAI CHÂU - MỘC CHÂU(Ăn: sáng, trưa, tối)*
07h00: Ăn sáng, đoàn thăm chợ Mai Châu, sau đó khởi hành đi Sơn La trên con đường Tây tiến của thời kháng chiến chống Pháp – Ngắm cảnh đẹp của núi rừng Tây Bắc với các làng Thái ven đôi bờ sông Đà như đã thể hiện trong thơ văn của các văn nghệ sĩ thời Tiền chiến.
Ăn trưa tại Mộc Châu.
Chiều: Đoàn thăm quan “Cụm du lịch nông trường”, thưởng thức chè xanh Mộc Châu (nước chè rất xanh, trong, vị ngọt của chè rất êm dịu và đọng lại rất lâu nơi đầu lưỡi và cuống họng). Và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của những người dân vùng cao nguyên.
Quý khách theo sự hướng dẫn của nhân viên Nông trường Mộc Châu thăm quan đồi chè, bản người H’mông. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội tham quan những đồi chè xanh mướt một màu, trải dài ngút tầm mắt, cung cấp cho thị trường những loại chè ngon nổi tiếng. Sau khi thăm đồi chè, Quý khách có thể tự do tham quan, giao lưu với bà con dân tộc người H’mông, tìm hiểu cuộc sống sinh hoạt, phong tục tập quán cư dân nơi đây.
Đoàn ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Nhà khách Mộc Châu.
*Ngày 03: MỘC CHÂU - HÀ NỘI (Ăn: sáng, tối)*
06h00: Sáng sớm dậy ngắm bình minh, ăn sáng và thưởng thức chè xanh nóng hổi
07h00: Đoàn đi thăm quan Động Sơn Mộc Hương. - Từ cửa động có thể quan sát cả thị trấn Mộc Châu. Bên trong động là những cấu trúc nhũ, tạo cho người xem cảm giác như lạc vào thế giới thần tiên.
09h00: Đoàn lên xe khởi hành về Hoà Bình.
12h00: Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại Hoà Bình. Sau đó lên xe trở về Hà Nội, trên đường dừng chân mua sản phẩm lưu niệm địa phương.
Đến Hà Nội, xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn, kết thúc chương trình thăm quan!
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.450.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
- Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quan 
- Mức ăn: Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (Gồm 3 bữa chính và 1 bữa sáng).
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, nóng lạnh, tivi…(Phòng ở 2 - 3 người/phòng). ở Mai Châu nghỉ nhà sàn tập thể.
- Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến. 
- Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh (nếu có)
- Giao lưu đốt lửa trại tại Mai Châu.
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/người 
- Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.
** Giá không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0461/ Hotline: 0975 410 995 – Ms Lương*
*Email:  sale2.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT*

----------

